
Google Home vs. Amazon Echo: A Face-Off of Smart Speakers - CapitalistCartr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/04/technology/personaltech/google-home-vs-amazon-echo-a-face-off-of-smart-speakers.html
======
veli_joza
I would love an open hardware alternative. Decent quality speakers, a
microphone array, high quality case that you can put in your living room. We
already have some open source platforms ([1],[2],[3]), but no good hardware to
put it in.

I love these products and I can see myself using it daily, but I don't want to
be dragged into Google's or Amazon's walled gardens.

[1]
[http://jasperproject.github.io/documentation/hardware/](http://jasperproject.github.io/documentation/hardware/)
[2] [http://sirius.clarity-lab.org/sirius/](http://sirius.clarity-
lab.org/sirius/) [3] [https://mycroft.ai/](https://mycroft.ai/)

